# Is this plaster?



## Kandas (Dec 3, 2021)

Just moved into this house and need to repair and repaint. Not crazy about texture. I’m pretty sure this is not drywall. How can I be sure and if it’s plaster how can I fix the texture? Thanks.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

hard to say but id guess yes plaster. just fill with fastset. last coat use sand in thin mud and brush on. if its bigger sand than you can find go to the driveway and harvest a tad. lol a dab with a sponge sometimes help tame brush lines


----------

